

Startup Burn Rate Lessons from Metallica - tomordonez
http://www.tomordonez.com/blog/2014/09/28/startup-burn-rate-lessons-from-metallica/

======
josefresco
Hard to read this without thinking about the transformation of the greater
music industry, and album/CD sales number trends.

